# sweet new liquigas ride



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

so who's itchin' to get their hands on a green system 6?


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

i think ill stick with the red ones...


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

That giant head tube is fugly


----------



## y tin (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow At least it'll stand out in the peloton. But it's gotta be red for me too.


----------



## tgiboney (Jan 11, 2006)

Sign me up for one, I think they got it write


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Sobe green ?


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

I think Shaggy from Scooby Doo rode that same bile color scheme last season.


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

I think they should have gone with blue and skipped the green


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I think green is main color for Liquigas.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

The Barloworld bike is nicer looking but the Fulcrums are a nice touch.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

The blue and green saddle color scheme is also cool. It will be fun to watch Pozzato, Backstedt, DiLuca and Nibali ride on Cannondale. It will also be interesting to see how many of the Paris Roubaix Liquigas riders use a Synapse instead of a SystemSix to ride the cobbles.

I had heard that Cannondale in fact wanted to have a second color scheme (away) for races outside of Italy with less of the lime green and more black and blue, but the main sponsor Liquigas wanted one consistent bike color scheme with the lime green dominant.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The Barloworld color reminded of the old Saeco red train and I would take the Mavic over Fulcrums.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Can anyone tell what kind of seatpost that is on the liquigas bike? (I know the barloworld bike is USE Alien.)


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I think it's Campy Record carbon but looks a bit like Richey.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Go to the cannondale.com web page, after clicking "North America", there is a new montage of the Liquigas bikes. One of them shows the Liquigas SystemSix leaned against a wall equipped with the high profile Fulcrums -- makes the bike look really cool-looking, and the heavy black from the wheels tones down some of the lime green


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> Can anyone tell what kind of seatpost that is on the liquigas bike? (I know the barloworld bike is USE Alien.)


Record. I bet the team mechanics are glad it isnt the Alien/Cyclops. I wouldn't wish one of those on my worst enemy now that I have seen the light and switched to a Record post. (Anyone want a Cyclops cheap?)


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I saw the new info at LBS today and team bike gets the Alien USE and Sram & Shimano will get FSA post.


----------



## Mhoyle329 (Apr 25, 2006)

can anyone tell me what type of bottle cages are on the Liquigas ride?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Elite watercage ?


----------



## y tin (Nov 4, 2005)

They look like Elite Patao carbon ones.


----------



## Mhoyle329 (Apr 25, 2006)

do they have a website. I have a red and black system six on it way and would love to get some of those holders for it.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Did you check the website ?

www.cannondale.com


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Pictures (especially the one that starts this thread) does not do the frame justice. It is a much brighter, sharper green. It'll be nice to see Cannondale back in the ProTour again this year.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Cannondale rep came into the shop yesterday and brought a frame with him to show it off. The colors are absolutely amazing in person. Definitely looks sharper than the pictures show. The Liquigas SystemSix may actually end up replacing my Saeco Six13. :ihih:


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*overview on cyclingnews*

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2007/probikes/?id=liquigas_cannondale_luca_paolini
i especially like the propane molecules painted on the top tube


----------



## JakeJolly (Mar 4, 2007)

that bike is just sick, it makes me sad that my bikes are boring blue and white...


----------



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2005)

Anyone else besides me that has a wife that laughs anytime someone says LIQUIGAS (lol, she watches cycling with me at least), i mean seriously, sounds like what you have after taco bell.


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*campy electric spotted on liquigas bike*

here are some shots from the campy only rumor mill showing the latest development of the campy electric groupo on a liquigas bike.

and yes, we all get a chuckle at the name liquigas


----------



## JakeJolly (Mar 4, 2007)

wow, that's intense.


----------



## RickyRitalin (Dec 16, 2005)

Interesting that one of the bikes is sporting Mavic hoops. Liquigas uses Fulcrums. Also, Cyclism interviewed Cannondale's liaison with Liquigas' team. He indicated that the team will use Synapse SL frames for the stage races.


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*good spot*

good spot on those mavic hoops, wonder if those are for training or cobbled races. i too saw the comment about the synapse sl's for stage races, though i hope that's not for all riders in all races.


----------



## the_brett (May 17, 2006)

Nigel said:


> Anyone else besides me that has a wife that laughs anytime someone says LIQUIGAS (lol, she watches cycling with me at least), i mean seriously, sounds like what you have after taco bell.



hahahahaha...good call


----------

